# Password Hints



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When signing into Windows 10 with a Microsoft User Account, when the user forgot the password, hints were available. Starting with the Spring 2018 Version 1803 people sticking with a local account sign in will be able to access their PWs with this feature also.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hints were already available for a local Windows 10 account. That's been a feature since Vista I believe.

Or are you referring to resetting a password using a Microsoft account for those using a local account?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I'm confused, so I just copied and pasted this: As a result of this change, the process to create a new local account has changed, and now, you’ll asked to set up security questions during the creation of a new account.
Anyway, the release of V-1803 has been delayed. It was supposed to come out a few weeks ago.


----------



## tarunachoudhary (May 21, 2018)

it is often seen that people create passwords for there windows unit and do not keep the password hint which may cause the future lock problems in our window, here are some hint for a password which is followed by 
firstly you must access control panel in windows 10 and 
next click on the change account type which is seen under the user account
and then you must select the user for which you have to set the password hint 
and finally set the password hint (given in the option)


----------

